# czy moderatorow podnieca poprawianie pisowni?

## Dagger

Heh tak sie wlasnie zastanawialem czy moderatorow to bawi. Z perspektywy przecietnego uzytkownika wydaje sie to smieszne (biorac pod uwage, ze tylko na tej czesci forum jest to robione) bo naprawde nie jest dla mnie wazna super poprawnosc pisowni jak jestem w stanie zrozumiec (lub czasami domyslic sie) intencji. 

wyglada to prawie jak ... patrzcie a ja umiem zainstalowac spell checker!

zastanawiam sie czy niedlugo beda poprawiane rowniez ogonki?

Coz, moze to tylko ja, a moze jest w tym jakis wyzszy cel o ktorym taki ignorant jak ja nie ma pojecia. Jezeli szkola nie nauczyla ludzi pisac obawiam sie ze Wy swoja ciezka praca rowniez tego nie zrobicie.

----------

## w.tabin

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> Heh tak sie wlasnie zastanawialem czy moderatorow to bawi. Z perspektywy przecietnego uzytkownika wydaje sie to smieszne (biorac pod uwage, ze tylko na tej czesci forum jest to robione) bo naprawde nie jest dla mnie wazna super poprawnosc pisowni jak jestem w stanie zrozumiec (lub czasami domyslic sie) intencji. 
> 
> wyglada to prawie jak ... patrzcie a ja umiem zainstalowac spell checker!
> 
> zastanawiam sie czy niedlugo beda poprawiane rowniez ogonki?
> ...

 

zapoznaj się z tym tematem

Pozdrawiam

----------

## 13Homer

A mnie zastanawia w jakim celu podkreślają czerwonym kolorem poprawione błędy.

----------

## Yatmai

Wiesz, czasem jak ktoś wyjedzie "rużnie" albo "ktury" to aż po oczach bije  :Wink: 

----------

## Exil

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> ... Jezeli szkola nie nauczyla ludzi pisac obawiam sie ze Wy swoja ciezka praca rowniez tego nie zrobicie.

 

Nie szkoła uczy ortografii a czytanie. Czytanie z błędami, pozostawia swoję piętno, pisania z nimi. Dlaczego to ja mam mieć problem i zastanawiać sie "jak to napisać". Tam widziałem tak, a może jest inaczej.

Może to nie wina nauki, a lenistwo (przy wciskaniu prawego alta, czy też oszczędzanie klawiatury "ż" zamiast "rz"). Ostatnie wyjscie to dysleksja (jest na rada, m.in. poprawianie postów).

----------

## Dagger

w dzisiejszych czasach spell checker'y sa dostepne do prawie kazdej czesci systemu (no chyba ze uzywa sie windy) wiec nie trzeba wszystkiego zapamietywac jak 20 lat temu. 

ok przyklady w stylu

"bo ja sem dzis nowyh tzeh urzydkownikuf dodol..."

to rozumiem, ale jak czasami ktos cos napisze "bylo by" zamiast byloby albo zje literke to poprawianie takiego "bledu" wydaje sie nie ... bynajmniej dziwne.

zastanawia mnie jak by sie czuli ludzie, gdyby ktos im poprawial bledy w anglo jezycznej czesci forum. Nie ma znacznia czy jest to twoj jezyk ojczysty czy nie... bo przeziez mozna wyjsc z zalozenia jak chcesz uzywac jakiegos jezyka to naucz sie go dobrze. Osobiscie uwazam, ze nie tedy droga.

Nie mam tu na mysli obrazania nikogo, chodzi mi bardziej o kreatywna dyskusje i poznanie innych punktow wi_c_enia  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

moim zdaniem problem leży gdzie indziej, skomplikowanemu językowi polskiemu

przydało by się przejście na prostą formę, Miodek był by załamany, ale w czasie życia

mamy tylko określoną ilość czasu na naukę, Nauka rzeczy imho bezproduktywnych

jest stratą czasu i zasobów, prostota języka (np języka oprogramowania) to klucz do wydajnej

pracy (binarki też), kultury posiadające proste języki są jak widać bardziej zaawansowane

w rozwoju. Komplikując czynność spada wydajność. Licząc sam czas poświęcony na poprawki

błędów otrzymujemy wynik w ilości godzin, proporcjonalny do skomplikowania.

Bogatemu wszystko wolno.

----------

## Raku

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> zastanawia mnie jak by sie czuli ludzie, gdyby ktos im poprawial bledy w anglo jezycznej czesci forum.

 

anglojęzycznej...

Ja bym się cieszył. Widząc, gdzie popełniłem błąd, jestem w stanie zapamiętać to i napisać poprawnie w przyszłości. A to poprawia moją znajomość języka.

----------

## pancurski

@Dagger

Piszesz o poprawnej pisowni ale zobacz w jaki sposób sam piszesz. 

To co napisałeś to nawet nie jest zdanie, to zlepek myśli.

Początek tego zlepku zaczyna się małą literą, brak kropek (no znalazłem dwie i tyle samo przecinków). Zasady pisowni to nie tylko błędy literówki.

Chyba spell checker nie załatwi wszystkiego   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *pancurski wrote:*   

> Chyba spell checker nie załatwi wszystkiego  

 

Moderator też nie, bo nie pamiętam by przecinki i małe/duże litery poprawiali  :Razz: 

----------

## c2p

A mnie to ani ziębi, ani grzeje. Jak chcą to niech poprawiają. Po co szukać problemu tam gdzie go nie ma?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Ja w pełni popieram decyzję modów o poprawianiu błędów. Jesteśmy Polakami i po polsku, a nie "polskiemu", pisać powinniśmy - to po pierwsze. Po drugie pisanie z błędami oznacza najzwyklejszy brak szacunku do czytelnika i sądzę, że osoby takie powinny zostać tym faktem zawstydzone. Po trzecie nie mam ochoty nauczyć się od różnych półinteligentów pisowni z błędami - a jak to zauważył Exil przez czytanie uczymy się ortografii.

Co do "spell checkerów" - zgadzam się - są powszechnie dostępne, ale czy błędy w postach nie świadczą o ich nagminnym olewaniu przez użytkowników? Poza tym oprogramowanie ma nam jedynie pomagać w pewnych sytuacjach, a nie całkowicie zastępować znajomość podstaw własnego języka. To tak jak by powiedzieć, że inżynier nie musi wiedzieć jak obliczyć całkę bo może to za niego zrobić komputer.  :Confused: 

Jeśli zaś chodzi o skomplikowanie języka polskiego, to świadczy to tylko o tym jak stary jest ten język, co z kolei świadczy o długiej historii naszej kultury. Wiele narodów mogłoby nam tego pozazdrościć - powinniśmy być z tego dumni. Nie oznacza to wcale, że nasz język jest przestarzały - przechodzi on powolną, naturalną ewolucję. Robienie z niej rewolucji nie ma sensu.

Podsumowując - Panowie Moderatorzy robicie dobrą robotę - tak trzymajcie!  :Smile: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> moim zdaniem problem leży gdzie indziej, skomplikowanemu językowi polskiemu
> 
> przydało by się przejście na prostą formę, Miodek był by załamany, ale w czasie życia
> 
> mamy tylko określoną ilość czasu na naukę, Nauka rzeczy imho bezproduktywnych
> ...

 

To co powiesz o np. Chinach i Japoniii?  :Wink: 

Jestem za poprawianiem bledow. Patrzac na koszmarki ktore niektorzy wypisuja mimowolnie je zapamietuje i dzieki temu moge sam robic bledy w przyszlosci...

----------

## 13Homer

Jeśli komuś nie wystarczyło 20 lat, żeby zaznajomić się z poprawną pisownią, to te kilka stron niczego nie zmieni. A jeśli ktoś poznawał teksty pisane w internecie, to niech ma pretensje do siebie. Książki było czytać, książki.

Chcecie poprawiać, to porawiajacie, ale nie zostawiajcie czerwonych plam po sobie, bo to niczemu nie służy.

----------

## wodzik

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To co powiesz o np. Chinach i Japoniii? ;)
> 
> 

 

podobno w chinskim praktycznie nie ma gramatyki. wiec wystarczy sie nauczyc slowek i alfabetu. pozatym polski jest duzo trudniejszy dla nich niz dla nas chinski.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Chcecie poprawiać, to porawiajacie, ale nie zostawiajcie czerwonych plam po sobie, bo to niczemu nie służy.

 Służy zawstydzeniu.

Przy okazji problemów językowych - to jest dopiero problem: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-645299.html  :Laughing: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Inkwizycja.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To co powiesz o np. Chinach i Japoniii? 
> 
> 

 

że inna kultura i inna mentalność, polak do niej nie pasuje, zazwyczaj jest leniwy i tworzy sobie absurdy.

Nigdy nie jest mi wstyd za błędy ortograficzne, ignoruję gdy ktoś mi je wytyka traktując jak coś superważnego,

odbieram to jako odbieganie od tematu, gdyż nie dyskutuję o pisowni.

@Crenshaw

A co powiesz o pracownikach np. polmos'u śpiewających przed pracą podczas gimnastyki,

czasem chodzących z chustkami na których napisane jest "wykroczenie" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## no4b

 *Quote:*   

> Z perspektywy przecietnego uzytkownika wydaje sie to smieszne

 

Naprawdę dziwancze musi być Twoje poczucie humoru.

 *Quote:*   

> w dzisiejszych czasach spell checker'y sa dostepne do prawie kazdej czesci systemu (no chyba ze uzywa sie windy) wiec nie trzeba wszystkiego zapamietywac jak 20 lat temu.

 

Co z tego, że są dostępne, skoro mało kto z nich korzysta (wnioskuję z ilości błedów pojawiających się na foum)?

----------

## n0rbi666

A tam, mi błendy nie pżeszkadzajom, puki nie ma ih za dórzo w jednym zdanió  :Smile: 

A serio - błędy ortograficzne, jak i pisanie bez używania znaków przestankowych - bardzo mnie irytuje, co więcej - czasami czyni posty zupełnie nieczytelnymi.  (Nie twierdzę, że sam piszę bezbłędnie stylistycznie, składniowo, i bez błędów ortograficznych - ale przynajmniej się staram  :Smile:  )

Co do poprawiania błędów - osobiście nie chciałoby mi się poprawiać, ale jeżeli modzi mają na to ochotę - to czemu nie ?

Przynajmniej jak już popełnię jakiś błąd - na drugi raz będę o tym pamiętał  :Smile: 

-add- 

Co do podkreślania na czerwono - to jeżeli by modzi nie podkreślali - skąd będę wiedział, gdzie był błąd ?

Co do zawstydzenia - cóż, ciężko mnie zawstydzić (  :Cool:  ) więc osobiście nie mam nic przeciwko podkreślaniu źle napisanego wyrazu.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Służy zawstydzeniu.

 

Sądziłem, że bardziej legitymizacji ingerencji w treść ("o! tu zmieniłem"). Swoją drogą ciekawym, jak admini dają sobie radę np. w rozmowie z jąkałą. Moim zdaniem takie natarczywe poprawianie błędów ma sporo wspólnego z natręctwem.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Co do podkreślania na czerwono - to jeżeli by modzi nie podkreślali - skąd będę wiedział, gdzie był błąd ? 

 

A po co Ci to?

Nadal nie rozumiem tego czerwonego koloru, może któryś z adminów się wypowie?

----------

## lazy_bum

 *13Homer wrote:*   

>  *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   Służy zawstydzeniu. 
> 
> Sądziłem, że bardziej legitymizacji ingerencji w treść ("o! tu zmieniłem"). Swoją drogą ciekawym, jak admini dają sobie radę np. w rozmowie z jąkałą. Moim zdaniem takie natarczywe poprawianie błędów ma sporo wspólnego z natręctwem.

 

Jeżeli Ci to przeszkadza możesz tu nie zaglądać. Była (chyba ;) ankieta na ten temat i wynik był jasny - "poprawiać". Ja się ciesze, że nie nie muszę czytać potworków w stylu "wugle" czy "jush".

Może od razu przenieśmy to dalej? Po co nam korekta książek? (-;

----------

## Bialy

Ja tez nie mam nic przeciwko zmienianiu, choc w niektorych przypadkach bym sie klocil  :Twisted Evil: 

PS. ciekawe czemu Poe sie nie wypowiada?  :Laughing: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Co do podkreślania na czerwono - to jeżeli by modzi nie podkreślali - skąd będę wiedział, gdzie był błąd ?  
> 
> A po co Ci to?

  Żebym wiedział, gdzie był błąd - dzięki temu zapamiętam poprawną pisownię, i nie popełnie tego samego błędu.

----------

## 13Homer

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

> Jeżeli Ci to przeszkadza możesz tu nie zaglądać.

 

"Przeszkadza" to za dużo powiedziane, widze te czerwone plamy i zastanawiam się po co to jest.

 *Quote:*   

> Była (chyba ;) ankieta na ten temat i wynik był jasny - "poprawiać".

 

A była też ankieta, "czy zostawiać po sobie czerwone plamy"? Zaś ludzie powołują się na ankiety tylko wtedy, gdy wynik jest po ich myśli (w końcu człowiek to zwierzę stadne, lubi postępować jak "wszyscy"). Zresztą: ile osób wzięło w tej ankiecie udział?

 *Quote:*   

> Ja się ciesze, że nie nie muszę czytać potworków w stylu "wugle" czy "jush".

 

"Jush" to wyrażenie slangowe, tak się pisze "w oryginale", więc trudno tu mówić o poprawianiu. Leet też będzie poprawiany albo co druga litera duża?

 *Quote:*   

> Może od razu przenieśmy to dalej? Po co nam korekta książek? (-;

 

Jak wydawnictwo chce, to poprawia książki. Jeszcze raz: nie mam nic przeciwko poprawianiu, ale zostawianiu po sobie czerwnych plam.

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

>  Żebym wiedział, gdzie był błąd - dzięki temu zapamiętam poprawną pisownię, i nie popełnie tego samego błędu

 

Skoro przez 20 lat nie dałeś rady zapamiętać, to wątpię, żebyś akurat teraz odniósł w tym sukces.

No, chyba, że zacząłeś używać słów i konstrukcji gramatycznych, których nigdy wcześniej nie używałeś, wtedy to zmienia postać rzeczy.

----------

## Dagger

@pancurski

Nie zauwazylem, zebym pisal o poprawnej pisowni.

Rzucilem tylko haslo do dyskusji. Absolutnie nie twierdze ze pisze gramatycznie i ortograficznie poprawnie, a biorac pod uwage ile mam z jezykiem polskim wspolnego to ciesze sie, ze jeszcze nie zapomnialem jak sie pisze...

Jezeli nie podoba Ci sie moj sposob wypowiedzi to trudno, jakos to bede musial przezyc. Coz w kazdej dyskusji znajdzie sie przynajmniej jedna osoba, ktora nie rozumie slowa "kreatywna".

W pelni sie zgadzam z podejsciem bartmariana. Uwazam, ze komplikowaniem formy wypowiedzi niejednokrotnie zatracany jest jej sens, so czyni zdanie mniej zrozumialym dla odbiorcy.

@Kurt Steiner

Twoj punkt widzenia jest dosc ciekawy. Z jednej strony starasz sie byc egzaltowana osoba ktora raza bledy jezykowe, a z drugiej ponizasz ludzi (cytujac: "półinteligentów") za ich bledy ortograficzne. Zastanawia mnie jak bys sie czyl jak ktos by Ciebie nazwal polinteligentem tylko dlatego, ze nie rozumiesz podstaw matematyki wyzszej, chemi czy fizyki jadrowej (przyklad!). Moim zdaniem kazdy ma dziedzine w ktorej jest dobry i znajomosc ortografii nie czyni ludzi lepszymi lub gorszymi.

Podziwiam rowniez Twoje podejscie do "historii naszej kultury". Twierdzisz, ze "Wiele narodów mogłoby nam tego pozazdrościć - powinniśmy być z tego dumni".

Osobiscie mam odrobine odmienne zdanie i twierdze ze kultura polska nie wznosi sie na szczyty. Biorac pod uwage historie, kraj ten przez wieki rzadzony byl przez idiotow i niestety tak juz zostalo. Polska na politycznej arenie miedzynarodowej jest posmiewiskiem. Miejmy nadzieje, ze dzieki ludziom jak Ty, ktorzy nadal maja jakas wiare, w przyszlosci zmieni sie to na lepsze.

@wodzik

Nie wiem skad wzielo sie u Ciebie stwierdzenie, ze w chinskim nie ma gramatyki. Osobiscie _powoli_ ucze sie chinskiego i jest to fascynujacy jezyk. Zona mojego przyjaciela pochodzi z Koreii i obecnie zna koreanski, chinski, polski, angielski, niemiecki i hiszpanski (coz niektorzy maja glowe do jezykow). Mowi, ze polski i chinski byly dla niej znacznie trudniejsze do nauki niz np angielski czy niemiecki.

@no4b

Nie dziwie Ci sie. Malo ludzi jest w stanie pojac moje wypaczone poczucie humoru. Nie martw sie, nie jestes jedyny!

Chetnie poznalbym zdanie moderatorow. W koncu to ich zasluga, ze mamy tak interesujaca duskusje  :Smile:  Panowie, zapraszam do wypowiedzi.

----------

## cielak

Nie rozumiem czego ma dowieść ten temat, reguły są jasno i wyraźnie napisane w Apelu, że  *Quote:*   

>  11. To jest polskie forum, więc obowiązują tu zasady ortografii, pisowni i gramatyki. Dozwolone jest pisanie bez polskich znaczków, ale nie uprawnia to do błędów (typu "ruwnierz"). Obowiazuje kodowanie UTF-8 (można ustawić to kodowanie jako 'default' (domyślne) - wtedy będzie automagicznie wybierane między innymi dla tego forum. Pomocy z trudnymi wyrazami mozna szukać pod tymi adresami: http://sjp.pwn.pl/, http://so.pwn.pl/, http://swo.pwn.pl/. Jeśli czujesz się głupio z powodu poprawianych na czerwono błędów zawsze możesz swojego posta wyedytować i usunąć kolorowanie. Prosimy Cię tylko o pozostawienie poprawnej pisowni. 

 

Zresztą jak nie wiem jak poprawnie napisać jakiś wyraz, to równie dobrze mogę nie wiedzieć co on oznacza i nieświadomie kogoś obrazić... za co serdecznie przepraszam.

----------

## wodzik

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @wodzik
> 
> Nie wiem skad wzielo sie u Ciebie stwierdzenie, ze w chinskim nie ma gramatyki. Osobiscie _powoli_ ucze sie chinskiego i jest to fascynujacy jezyk. Zona mojego przyjaciela pochodzi z Koreii i obecnie zna koreanski, chinski, polski, angielski, niemiecki i hiszpanski (coz niektorzy maja glowe do jezykow). Mowi, ze polski i chinski byly dla niej znacznie trudniejsze do nauki niz np angielski czy niemiecki.

 

stwierdzenie wzielo sie bodajze z teelekspresu, czy innych wiadomosci. osobiscie nigdy nie uczylem sie chinskiego, dlatego napisalem podobno

----------

## n0rbi666

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Skoro przez 20 lat nie dałeś rady zapamiętać, to wątpię, żebyś akurat teraz odniósł w tym sukces.
> 
> No, chyba, że zacząłeś używać słów i konstrukcji gramatycznych, których nigdy wcześniej nie używałeś, wtedy to zmienia postać rzeczy.

 Przez te ponad 20 lat zdążyłem trochę zapamiętać - i nawet nie pamiętam, kiedy miałem w pośćie coś na czerwono zaznaczone ( o ile w ogóle miałem )....

Jednak człowiek uczy się przez całe życie - więc wg mnie zaznaczanie jest ok, jeżeli ktoś nie chce mieć czerwonego w poście - niech używa spellcheckera ...

----------

## Eeeyeore

Po prostu podkreślają użytkownikom w tekstach na czarwono błedy ortograficzno/stylistyczne - tylko i wyłacznie po to żeby uzasadnić z braku laku swoją obecność, przedłuzyć sobie zwisłe ego, dowartościowując zflaczalego człona, a odkąd bejbe poe, do którego z czasem dołaczył litwin, nawet nie ma sensu nic tu pisać, bo te pluszowe bałwanki nie rozumieja co to jest "prywatna wypowiedź" - w która nijak się nie ingeruje jesli nie wykracza poza techniczne błedy obsługi forum , zaś sposób wypowiedzi, styl i forma stanowi swiadecto danego uzytkownika. Żadna wasasza psia robota ani tego nie poprawi ani nie ulepszy. 

A skoro co skecz - 4 moderatorów, na takie małe forum - wystarczyłby jeden, nie macie co robić ? - to sie raczej pobawcie swoimi własnymi a moze i innej konfiguracji siusiorami. A jak się nudzi to może z łaski swojej mogli byście uzupełnic jakieś FAQ czy inne pomocne tematy.

Reasumując

Brudne, obleśne, tłuste łapy moderatorów - precz od wypowiedzi użytkowników, a jeśli nie zrozumielicie sugestii - to rozwiązanie jest tutaj:

http://donkey.outs.pl/index.php?showtopic=41927

----------

## Poe

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. ciekawe czemu Poe sie nie wypowiada? 
> 
> 

 

bo Poe też może sobie czasami wakacje zrobić, nie było mnie. 

nie rozumiem po co ta cała dyskusja. skoro nie podoba wam się jezyk polski, to proszę go nie uzywać, nikt was nie przymusa do kraju i do języka, możecie wyemigrować stad, jak wielu innych i dać sobie spokój z Ż i RZ, Ó czy U. 

czemu poprawiam posty (wypowiem się w swoim imieniu), bo takie mam usposobienie, boli mnie po prostu, jak muszę czytać gryzmoły na poziomie przeciętnego gimnazjalisty co na dyktandzie pisze "wogule tó i uwdzie było mnustwo żeczy". i potem tego typu ludzie mają budować przyszłą Polskę? bronicie się dysleksją. to nie jest wytlumaczenie!  jakos dawniej nie bylo takiej wymowki, tylko uznawano, że dziecko jest tępe i trzeba je mocniej docisnąć - skutkowało. poza tym, jak sami napisalście, są wszelkiego rodzaju słowniki, spellcheckery itp itd, po to są, by właśnie wspomóc, kiedy nie jesteśmy czegoś pewni. większość ludzi jest wzrokowcami, więc poprawienie czegoś i zaznaczenie miejsca, gdzie był błąd może pomóc, ot, tak na przyszłosć (a nie po  to, by się tylko pochwalić "ja tu bylem"). 

jak ktoś wcześniej wspomniał, kiedyś byla przeprowadzona ankieta, w której zadecydowano, że warto poprawiać jakieś rażące błędy. 

a, była jeszcze mowa o przecinkach i innyc znakach interpunkcyjnych. naprawdę, wygodniej się czyta zdanie  z przecinkami i kropkami, niż jedenwielkisłowotokzktoregociężkowylowićposzczególnemyśli. tak to potem jest, nie raz wprowadzając czytającego w błąd, bo z kontekstu wynika zupelnie coś innego, niż autor miał na myśli. 

jasne, rozumiem, że nie wszyscy są humanistami i wolą obliczać całki i inne liczby, ale poszanowanie dla własnego języka chyba wypadaloby mieć, prawda?

pozdrawiam

Poe

PS

co do wypowiedzi Eeeyeore, pozostawię to bez komentarza.... naprawdę, nie chce się denerwować, obiecałem sobie, że w tym roku będę mniej nerwowy..

----------

## adam1957

Witam!

Dyskusja wielowątkowa, ale nie nowa.

Chciałbym odnieść się do jednego wątku, ale prawdopodobnie najistotniejszego.

Prostym, nieskomplikowanym językiem mówili ludzie pierwotni. Rozwój cywilizacji, to rozwój języka.

Nieprzypadkowo kultura, która wydała Szekspira, zbudowała również Intel Core 2 Duo i.t.p.

Konieczność opanowania reguł ortgraficznych i gramatycznych pobudza i napędza rozwój mózgu, wbrew temu co niektórzy sądzą. Poza tym pozostaje szacunek dla tradycji, a historia języka, to część historii narodu.

Powszeche uproszczenie zasad pisowni doprowadziłoby do znacznego "uproszczenia" intelektualnego, co pewne kręgi uprawiają z powodzeniem w praktyce już od pewnego czasu. Oczywiście nie można nikogo zmuszać do pracy nad sobą, ale jeżeli chce dobrowolnie brać udział w Tym forum, to powinien stosować się do reguł tu panujących.

----------

## 13Homer

 *Poe wrote:*   

> bo Poe też może sobie czasami wakacje zrobić, nie było mnie. 
> 
> nie rozumiem po co ta cała dyskusja. skoro nie podoba wam się jezyk polski, to proszę go nie uzywać, nikt was nie przymusa do kraju i do języka, możecie wyemigrować stad, jak wielu innych i dać sobie spokój z Ż i RZ, Ó czy U. 
> 
> czemu poprawiam posty (wypowiem się w swoim imieniu), bo takie mam usposobienie, boli mnie po prostu, jak muszę czytać gryzmoły na poziomie przeciętnego gimnazjalisty co na dyktandzie pisze "wogule tó i uwdzie było mnustwo żeczy". i potem tego typu ludzie mają budować przyszłą Polskę? bronicie się dysleksją. to nie jest wytlumaczenie!  jakos dawniej nie bylo takiej wymowki, tylko uznawano, że dziecko jest tępe i trzeba je mocniej docisnąć - skutkowało. poza tym, jak sami napisalście, są wszelkiego rodzaju słowniki, spellcheckery itp itd, po to są, by właśnie wspomóc, kiedy nie jesteśmy czegoś pewni. większość ludzi jest wzrokowcami, więc poprawienie czegoś i zaznaczenie miejsca, gdzie był błąd może pomóc, ot, tak na przyszłosć (a nie po  to, by się tylko pochwalić "ja tu bylem"). 
> ...

 

A będę wredny: niech któryś admin to popoprawia, o ile mi wiadomo zdania rozpoczyna się wielką literą.

----------

## Bialy

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*   
> 
> PS. ciekawe czemu Poe sie nie wypowiada? 
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pelno bledow stylistycznych  :Razz: 

Chodzi mi o to, ze zdania zaczyna sie z duzej literki  :Laughing: 

----------

## Crenshaw

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Była (chyba  ankieta na ten temat i wynik był jasny - "poprawiać". 
> 
> A była też ankieta, "czy zostawiać po sobie czerwone plamy"? Zaś ludzie powołują się na ankiety tylko wtedy, gdy wynik jest po ich myśli (w końcu człowiek to zwierzę stadne, lubi postępować jak "wszyscy"). Zresztą: ile osób wzięło w tej ankiecie udział?
> ...

 

Wypowiedzieli się Ci którym zależy. Reszta z definicji popiera zdanie głosującej większości bo w innym przypadku by zagłosowali prawda?

----------

## Odinist

Jest 2:22, więc do głowy wpadł mi taki pomysł. Może moderatorzy powinni poprawiać błędy bez powiadamiania o tym? Autorzy postów z bykami nie mieliby się czego wstydzić a czerwony kolor nikogo by nie raził w oczy podczas czytania  :Razz: 

----------

## Poe

po jaka cholere czepiacie się wielkich i małych literek, skoro była od początku mowa, że jak chcemy, to możemy poprawiać rażące błędy typu "ruwnierz"? dajcie sobie siana i idźcie w pokoju. 

@-Nile-, to by się mijało z celem. z resztą, zajrzyj do APELU

 *APEL wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 11. To jest polskie forum, więc obowiązują tu zasady ortografii, pisowni i gramatyki. Dozwolone jest pisanie bez polskich znaczków, ale nie uprawnia to do błędów (typu "ruwnierz"). Obowiazuje kodowanie UTF-8 (można ustawić to kodowanie jako 'default' (domyślne) - wtedy będzie automagicznie wybierane między innymi dla tego forum. Pomocy z trudnymi wyrazami mozna szukać pod tymi adresami: http://sjp.pwn.pl/, http://so.pwn.pl/, http://swo.pwn.pl/. Jeśli czujesz się głupio z powodu poprawianych na czerwono błędów zawsze możesz swojego posta wyedytować i usunąć kolorowanie. Prosimy Cię tylko o pozostawienie poprawnej pisowni.
> 
> 

 

----------

## Bialy

Jesli nie zauwazyles byl to zart.

Ja jestem za poprawianiem bledow.

PS. miales sie nie denerwowac.  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> Jesli nie zauwazyles byl to zart.
> 
> 

 

tak, u Ciebie zauważyłem, żę to był żart. 

 *Bialy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. miales sie nie denerwowac. 

 

staram się, naprawde  :Smile: 

----------

## 13Homer

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> Wypowiedzieli się Ci którym zależy. Reszta z definicji popiera zdanie głosującej większości bo w innym przypadku by zagłosowali prawda?

 

Ankiety mają to do siebie, że reprezentują opinie (zakładając, że w ogóle je reprezentują) społeczności w danym okresie. Od tego czasu przybyło jak i ubyło trochę ludzi i być może "większość" myśli już inaczej, prawda?

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli czujesz się głupio z powodu poprawianych na czerwono błędów zawsze możesz swojego posta wyedytować i usunąć kolorowanie. Prosimy Cię tylko o pozostawienie poprawnej pisowni.

 

Zauważcie, że "walka" toczy się pomiędzy moderatorami i "błędziarzami". A co z czytającymi? Jedna ankieta sprzed 10 lat ustaliła wszystko raz na zawsze?

Nie prościej powiedzieć wprost: "My jesteśmy tu moderatorami, więc my ustalamy zasady, jak się nie podoba to won"? Mieszanie do tego języka polskiego na zasadzie szacunku do niego jest niestosowne, bo np. formalnie w języku polskim nie istnieje słowo "post", a jakoś nikomu to nie przeszkadza i nie widzę poprawiania. Chcecie postępować tak, a nie inaczej to proszę bardzo, ale nie róbcie z ludzi durniów próbując dopisywać do tego jakąś szczytną ideologię np. obrony języka narodowego, bo język jest żywy i zmieniają go jego użytkownicy przez coraz częstsze używanie danej formy, a nie profesorowie. Przykładowo słowo "radio" było kiedyś nieodmienne, ludzie notorycznie je odmieniali, więc językoznawcy doszli do wniosku, że "można pozwolić". Najprawdopodobniej to samo czeka formy "wziąść" (np. Asnyk używał tej formy w swoich wierszach) czy też "odnośnie <czegoś>". Ortografia też się przecież notorycznie zmienia, np. pisownia "nie" z imiesłowami.

To jest fajne.

----------

## Dagger

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nieprzypadkowo kultura, która wydała Szekspira, zbudowała również Intel Core 2 Duo i.t.p.
> 
> 

 

Cholera nie widzialem, ze Szekspir byl z Haifa'y w Izraelu :p

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *Dagger wrote:*   

>  *adam1957 wrote:*   
> 
> Nieprzypadkowo kultura, która wydała Szekspira, zbudowała również Intel Core 2 Duo i.t.p.
> 
>  
> ...

 

A wiedziałeś intelektualny geniuszu , że ta sama kultura wydała również Hitlera, Stalina i braci Kaczyńskich - chyba że zamierzarzasz przemilczeć te artefakty, bo tak ci jest chłopczyku wygodnie ? Usiłujesz sugerować, że historia polski jest historią żydów/homoseksualiswtów ? Może lubisz przy kiełbasowych świecach napieprzać w piątek szabas, ale nas w to nie mieszaj, bo w piątek to my polaczki  bawimy się na rozpustnych zabawach, niedostepnych dla egzaltowanych i poprabanych pseudoinformatykach.

A wracajac do moderatrora Poela czy Pocenzora w dużym futerku z south parku , to nie pozostaje nic innego jak polewać z kretyńskiego kretyna, który chce się dowartosciowywać tym że czasami komus ortografię poprawi. A wogóle to tu jeszcze tylko brakuje wypowiedzi jego kolegi litwina jakim jest cholernym polonistą i estetą co nawet nie zna co to jest mieć dupę w trakach  :Smile:  , że o jedzeniu kudłatych kołdunów nie wspomnę.  :Smile: 

Niech się ich narazre i bezpotomnie zdechnie, pamietajac że tak ochoczo ortografię poprawiał.

A cenzorzy jobała was wasz wasza mać...

 :Smile: 

Cisnienie wzrosło - i co zaczniecie szczekać jak pieski, skasujecie mi konto gejki ?, zadowoleni tym że wiekszość motłochu potrafi conajwyżej lizać pupę aktualnej władzy - przez co są frajerami ?

----------

## Yatmai

@Eeeyeore z częścią twoich argumentów się zgadzam, ale z formą przeginasz....

----------

## Dagger

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> @Eeeyeore z częścią twoich argumentów się zgadzam, ale z formą przeginasz....

 

Obawiam sie, ze chlopina za duzo trawy sie najaral i nie do konca wie co sie dookola niego dzieje  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Eeeyeore, dobrzę Ci radze, przyhamuj trochę. opinia opinią, nie muszę się z Tobą zgadzać ani Ty ze mną, ale proszę mnie tu nie wyzywać od kretynów i tym podobnych co lubią się bawić "siusiorami" jak to artysytcznie nazwałeś. prosisz się o bana.

pozwól, że moje życie i to, czy czuje się dowartosciowany czy też nie pozostanie moją prywatną sprawą. jakoś każdy potrafi sensownie wyłożyć swoje argumenty 'za' i 'przeciw', tylko Ty nie potrafisz się wyslowić, tylko obrażasz na prawo i lewo. nawet jezeli będziesz próbował to potem obrócić w żart, to i tak zdrowo przeginasz.

----------

## Eeeyeore

Poe - rady zostaw dla swojej mamy tak jak lechu zostawił dla siebie dostając 3 naboje - dla kota , dla mamy i dla siebie 

Nie podniecaj się zbytnio literkami co czytasz na monitorze bo złość piekności szkodzi - bo jeszcze będziesz miał jakąś cerę żulersko/kartoflaną.

A po pierwsze nie wyzywam cię od kretyna - bo tto jest swiństwo wyzywanie kogos kims, skoro ktoś od urodzenia taki jest, co widac i czuć.

Ptakiem się mozesz pobawić - a to ci dobrze zrobi - poczujesz się bardziej zrelaksowany i nie bedziesz czuł potrzeby poprawiania błedów ortograficznych, choc sam piszesz nieortograficznie, a jak się zdenerwujesz to piszesz jak ostatnia łajza.

Mysiu pysiu - chcesz mi dać bana - na co robaczku chcesz mi dac bana? - na nicka czy na IP ? chyba jesteś idiotą, jednak jesteś chcesz mi uniemozliwic przeglądanie forum czy pisanie na nim, a co bedzie jesli sobie załoze nicka eyeore1 ?- tez mi zablokujesz mysiu pysiu ?

Walnij sie w łeb dzieciaczku.

Twoje psie życie mam gleboko w moim rectum, a jezeli nie potrafisz zrozumieć idei i sensu co ci napisałem, to ci napisze jeszcze raz i po raz ostatni

Jesli puchatku przyjdzie ci ochota edytowac komus posty, to najpierw walnij się w łeb, o ile cos takiego posiadasz, bo możesz mylic głowe z inna czescią ciała ktora słuzy do oddawania kału, jeżeli nadal chcesz byc moderatorem - choć się nie nadajesz to zajmij się innymi czynnosciami przyjaznymi dla użytkowników, bo przez ciebie mysiu pysiu polska społeczność gentoo jest taka mala - i to tylko i wyklacznie przez ciebie mysiu pysiu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Mnie by zadowoliło to, gdyby jak już moderator czuje potrzebe poprawienia błędu to niech to zrobi, ale niech nie zaznacza tego na czerwono i się nie podpisuje na dole posta. To wszystko. Wtedy i moderatorzy będą zadowoleni, że mogą poprawić błąd a mnie to denerwować nie będzie, że ktoś mi dodaje swój podpis do wiadomości.

----------

## Poe

Eeeyeore, chyba miales ciezkie dziecinstwo, albo nadal jestes ciezkim przykladem dziecinnosci...

----------

## taopai

 *13Homer wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą ciekawym, jak admini dają sobie radę np. w rozmowie z jąkałą.

 

Można jąkałę poprosić aby zaśpiewał to co chce powiedzieć albo żeby powiedział to do jakiegoś zwierzątka obok  :Twisted Evil: . Podobno w tych dwóch przypadkach się nie jąkają  :Very Happy: .

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> *werbalne rozwolnienie*

 

Obetrzyj usta, umyj zęby i wróć jak będziesz miał dobry humor. Są ludzie, którzy nie mają ochoty czytać takiej twórczości przez duże "tfu"...

Jestem za poprawianiem pisowni, bo tekst bez błędów i z interpunkcją przyjemniej się czyta. Jestem również za zaznaczaniem błędów.

Pozdrawiam,

Tao

----------

## Bialy

@Eeeyeore prawde mowiac to jestem troche zszokowany Twoimi wypowiedziami.

Nie chcac sie rozpisywac powiem tylko tyle:

Myslalem, ze jestes kulturalna osoba. To co napisales mozna ujac innymi slowami.

----------

## muzg

 *Poe wrote:*   

> Eeeyeore, chyba miales ciezkie dziecinstwo, albo nadal jestes ciezkim przykladem dziecinnosci...

 

przestan obrazac ludzi

----------

## damjanek

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Mysiu pysiu, robaczku, dzieciaczku, puchatku

 

To się nazywa mocne uczucie.

Co do samej treści Twojego posta, to rewelacja. Trąci komunijnym internetem.

Pozdrawiam,

Damian Szeluga

----------

## Poe

 *muzg wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   Eeeyeore, chyba miales ciezkie dziecinstwo, albo nadal jestes ciezkim przykladem dziecinnosci... 
> 
> przestan obrazac ludzi

 

muzg, wierz mi, gdybym chcial kogos obrazic, to bym obraził. stwierdzilem tylko fakty.

----------

## pancurski

 *Eeeyeore w dwóch postach wspomniał o cojones i wrote:*   

> ......przedłuzyć sobie zwisłe ego, dowartościowując zflaczalego człona.....
> 
> ...to sie raczej pobawcie swoimi własnymi a moze i innej konfiguracji siusiorami.....
> 
> Ptakiem się mozesz pobawić - a to ci dobrze zrobi 

 

No cóż, chyba Eeeyeore jest na etapie odkrywania swojej seksulaności i możliwości jakie daje własne ciało.  :Laughing: 

Nie można go winić za to, że jeszcze nie wyrósł z etapu jaki przedstawiony jest w American Pie.  :Twisted Evil: 

Swoją drogą, nie żyj ciągle jedną myślą to mało higieniczne.

----------

## muzg

 *Poe wrote:*   

>  *muzg wrote:*    *Poe wrote:*   Eeeyeore, chyba miales ciezkie dziecinstwo, albo nadal jestes ciezkim przykladem dziecinnosci... 
> 
> przestan obrazac ludzi 
> 
> muzg, wierz mi, gdybym chcial kogos obrazic, to bym obraził.

 

czyli masz w dupie regulamin??

----------

## Arfrever

Eeeyeore i muzg dostają ostrzeżenia w związku z nieprzestrzeganiem punktu 1. APELu.

Dementuję nieprawdziwe informacje o mojej narodowości.

Zamykam ten wątek.

----------

